# St. George Island. Help



## buck1 (Jul 9, 2014)

Me and the family are headed down there on July20-27. I am open for pointers, I have fished Gulf shores, so I am assuming I will fish the same down here. Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 9, 2014)

Dustin Pate on this forum has a lot of knowledge about SGI.
Are you taking a boat or wade/surf fishing?


----------



## d-a (Jul 9, 2014)

You taking a boat? More info you provide the better the responses will be. 

d-a


----------



## buck1 (Jul 9, 2014)

Guys Im sorry for lack of info, it will be surf and wade fishing. I think I got the basics covered, but I am always looking for improvment. My parents are going down with my family, its my dads first time in saltwater, so I am pretty pumped. Thanks


----------



## Fourfingers (Jul 9, 2014)

I would wade on the bay side of the island around grass  with sand breaks in it. Fish early and late for probly the best bite. But will let ya know their is oyster bar over their and you will need a good pair of old shoes to wear while wadeing in there. They will cut your foot to bone at nothing. Good luck


----------



## d-a (Jul 9, 2014)

Look at all the post that Dustin Pate has made. Click on his name and you can see all of his posts and threads started. Lots of info from the past few years that's still beneficial now. 

The old bridge always has people fishing on it, might be something to try. Plus a trip to the east end. Nice grass flats there too. 

d-a


----------



## bowandgun (Jul 10, 2014)

You are not far from Port St joe bay, you can wade fish from the road.  Clear water and grass flats, does have lots of sea urchins so where the shoes.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 10, 2014)

It will be an early and late deal this time of year. Once the sun gets up good the bite will slow down. To me, live bait is key this time of year. Should be plenty of finger mullet around the shallows of the bay to net.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 10, 2014)

d-a said:


> The old bridge always has people fishing on it, might be something to try.



There is always something to catch out there.  I've had a lot of great fishing on that old bridge.


----------



## d-a (Jul 10, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> There is always something to catch out there.  I've had a lot of great fishing on that old bridge.



Before I had a big enough boat to go offshore I would fish the bridge exclusively out of a boat. I have lots of fond memories around the #38/39 bridge pylons from the island. 

d-a


----------



## FOLES55 (Jul 10, 2014)

Sent ya a PM for some poor man info/tips off the beach that have me success and still allowed me to hang out with the group kinda thing


----------



## buck1 (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks for all the info guys. I will give yall a update with some pics when time comes


----------



## diamondback (Jul 10, 2014)

Best tip I can give is when you are wading, don't put your fish on a stringer unless you like some excitement when you are fishing.sharks are always thick in the bays this time of year.


----------



## Capt Brandon (Jul 11, 2014)

Best tip I can give you is do the stingray shuffle. One got me on Monday. Its hurts.


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 11, 2014)

x2 on draggin the feet for rays. It is the most intense pain ever and if infected you will sit in a hospital for a few days.


----------



## buck1 (Jul 12, 2014)

Can I wear shoes to by pass the rays??


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 13, 2014)

buck1 said:


> Can I wear shoes to by pass the rays??



Yes it will help with those and oysters. I wear a pair of flats wading boots but old tennis shoes will work as well.


----------



## florida boy (Jul 13, 2014)

buck1 said:


> Can I wear shoes to by pass the rays??



I work EMS on the coast . Most ray sticks are around the ankle I have noticed .


----------



## Fourfingers (Jul 13, 2014)

We are down this week. Fished bay today and we limited out on trout. Fish was plentifull when you found them. They are layin in deeper holes in the bay. Will let ya know if pattern holds out for ya


----------



## DSGB92 (Jul 20, 2014)

We were down there this past week, we rented a place in the plantation and did some wade fishing. Caught quite a few sharks and a bunch of sea cats and a few whiting and what not. Had a great time down there!


----------



## REDFOXJR (Aug 28, 2014)

what do you guys use for bait when wade fishing? im going down to carrabelle for the first time this weekend, from all the posts, i have really been missing out! Thanks


----------



## Fourfingers (Aug 28, 2014)

We are down this weekend. Want be fishin in bay this weekend but we uselly fish the grass and sand brecks trowing a one knocker top eater and a popping cork.  If top water doesnt get a bite after awhile usally just put a jig head without the cork. Goodluck. I have a extra raft to raft that we use to keep extra pole and takle in if you want it.


----------

